# Schrift verschiebt sich



## Pudig (26. August 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Homepage. Und zwar habe ich ein Laqout mit Photoshop erstellt und es mit Image Ready zerschnitten. Anschließend hab ich die HTML-Datei in Dreamweaver eingefügt und bearbeitet.  ich habe um mein links Menü eine weitere Tabelle gezogen um diese mit Links zu füllen:



```
<TABLE WIDTH=800 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=5 background="Bilder/menue_01.jpg" WIDTH=800 HEIGHT=10 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=5 background="Bilder/menue_02.jpg" WIDTH=800 HEIGHT=100 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_03.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=63 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_04.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=63 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_05.jpg" WIDTH=534 HEIGHT=63 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_06.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=63 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_07.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=63 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>

	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_08.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=557 ALT="">
			</TD>

		
    <TD background="Bilder/menue_14.jpg" ALT="" valign="top">	
		<table border=0 WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=557 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>
		<tr>
		  <td background="Bilder/menue_09.jpg" ALT="" valign="top">
		  <br>
		  <br>
            <font color="white" size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"> 
            &nbsp;<a href="index.php?action=home" STYLE="text-decoration: none">Home</a> 
			<br>
			&nbsp;<a href="index.php?action=archiv" STYLE="text-decoration: none">Archiv</a>
			<br>
			&nbsp;<a href="index.php?action=links" STYLE="text-decoration: none">Links</a>
			<br>
			<br>
			<br>
			<br>
			&nbsp;Guestbook
			<br>
			&nbsp;Forum
			<br>
			<br>
			<br>
			<br>
			&nbsp;That's Me
			<br>
			&nbsp;Fehler?
			<br>
			&nbsp;FAQ
			<br>
			&nbsp;Link Me!
			<br>
			&nbsp;Copyrights
			<br>
			<br>
			<br>
			<br>
			<br>
			&nbsp;s/w - drawings
			<br>
			&nbsp;colorized
			<br>
			&nbsp;Photoshop
			<br>
			<br>
			<br>
			<br>
			<br>
			&nbsp;One Piece
			<br>
			&nbsp;Warhammer
			<br>
			&nbsp;Downloads
			
			</font>
			</td>
		</tr>
		</table>
		
		</TD>
		
    <TD background="Bilder/menue_10.jpg" WIDTH=534 HEIGHT=557 ALT="">
	
		<?
		include "inhalt.php";
		?>
		
		</TD>			
		
    <TD background="Bilder/menue_16.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="" valign="top">
	
		<img src="Bilder/menue_11.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=557 ALT="">
		
		</TD>

		<TD background="Bilder/menue_12.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=557 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_13.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_14.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_15.jpg" WIDTH=534 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_16.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_17.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=5 background="Bilder/menue_18.jpg" WIDTH=800 HEIGHT=44 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
</TABLE>
```

(Ich hoffe der Code wird hier richtig angezeigt). Jedenfalls verschieben sich die ganzen Links bei einer anderen Auflösung ein Stück weiter nach oben. Das passt dann aber nicht mehr mit der Grafik überein. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Mark (26. August 2003)

Hi!

Ich würde unbedingt die "Links" in einen richtigen Table bzw. mit eigenen Rows unterbringen und so Positionieren - nicht mit der BR-Wurst...

Zerteile also am besten Dein Table bzw. Deine Hintergrundgrafik so, daß Du die Titel "main", "community" etc. jeweils in einem eigenen <TR><TD> hast.
Die Links selbst können dann ebenfalls in ein <TR><TD>...


----------



## Pudig (29. August 2003)

Hab das jetzt so gemacht, wie du gesagt hast Pinky_M, doch jetzt habe ich ein anderes Problem. Die Titel kommen alle doppelt vor (wie man in dem Bild sehen kann). Ich habe aber eigentlich nichts an den Tabellen geändert und die Grafiken sind auch alle nur einmal eingetragen.


```
<TABLE WIDTH=800 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=5 background="Bilder/menue_01.jpg" WIDTH=800 HEIGHT=10 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=5 background="Bilder/menue_02.jpg" WIDTH=800 HEIGHT=100 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_03.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=63 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_04.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=63 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_05.jpg" WIDTH=534 HEIGHT=63 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_06.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=63 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_07.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=63 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD ROWSPAN=10 background="Bilder/menue_08.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=557 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_09.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=11 background="Bilder/menue_10.jpg" WIDTH=534 HEIGHT=583 ALT="">
			<?php
			include "inhalt.php";
			?>
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_11.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=10 background="Bilder/menue_12.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=557 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_13.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=74 ALT="" valign="top">
			<font color="white" size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">
			&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="index.php?action=home" STYLE="text-decoration: none">Home</a>
			<br>
			&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="index.php?action=archiv" STYLE="text-decoration: none">Archiv</a>
			<br>
			&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="index.php?action=links" STYLE="text-decoration: none">Links</a>
			</TD>
		<TD ROWSPAN=9 background="Bilder/menue_14.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=531 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_15.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_16.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=54 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_17.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_18.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=114 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_19.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_20.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=74 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_21.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_22.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=111 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_23.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_24.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			<img src="Bilder/menue_24.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_25.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			<img src="Bilder/menue_25.jpg" WIDTH=120 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">

			</TD>
		<TD background="Bilder/menue_26.jpg" WIDTH=13 HEIGHT=26 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=5 background="Bilder/menue_27.jpg" WIDTH=800 HEIGHT=44 ALT="">
			</TD>
	</TR>
</TABLE>
```

Vielleicht weiß jemand von euch, was ich falsch gemacht habe. Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Pudig


----------



## Mark (29. August 2003)

Hi Pudig!

Auf den ersten Blick fällt mir auf, daß Du zum einen keine HEIGHTs gesetzt hast und gleichzeitig die Bilder alle als Backgrounds eingetragen sind.
Somit skaliert er natürlich die <TR>s "frei nach Schnauze" und "wiederholt" die "Titel-Bilder".
Und da würde ich strikt unterscheiden: die Titel würde ich direkt als <IMG> einfügen und dabei im <TD> die genaue WIDTH und HEIGHT angeben. Somit hat das TD die gewünschte Größe und das Bild wiederholt sich nicht.
In den Fällen, wo das Bild als "zu wiederholender Hintergrund" funktionieren soll, gehe über's Background.
Und gerade bzgl. zweiteres meine ich, Du hast viel zu viele Bilder. Für den Hintergrund der Spalten reicht ja "einer", den Du immer wieder benutzen kannst.
Und noch etwas: Wenn die einzelnen Spaltenhöhen der linken und rechten Seite verschieden sein sollen, würde ich jeweils ein eigenes Tables dafür nehmen...

Am besten wäre, Du schickst mal das ganze als .zip (inkl. Bilder)...


----------



## Pudig (29. August 2003)

Hab die Datei angefügt. Mit der HTML-Datei und der PHP-Datei (wobei das sowieso die gleiche ist).


----------



## Mark (29. August 2003)

Hi Pudig!

So, habe ziemlich drin rumgewühlt  
Einiges ist Kommentiert, schau's Dir einfach mal an.
Zum nachvollziehen der Tables stelle am besten überall Border=1 ein...

Viel Spaß...


----------



## Pudig (30. August 2003)

Also erstmal: Vielen Vielen Dank an dich Pinky_M

Du hast mir echt sehr weitergeholfen. Ich hab mir das jetzt erstmal so auf den Server kopiert und werd mich da jetzt so langsam durcharbeiten. Dank dir muss ich jetzt nicht noch mehr Tage und Nächte davor sitzen und grübeln  . Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pudig (3. September 2003)

Hmm, hab mich wohl zu früh gefreut. Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt wieder ein Problem. Ich hab im mittleren Teil wieder einen längeren Text (innheralb 2 Tabellen) stehen, doch die rechte navigationsleiste verschiebt sich jetzt nach unten zur 2ten Tabelle.
Was das komische daran ist, dass es meiner Meinung nach nicht am Text liegen kann, da es ja schon mal mit einem längeren Text geklappt hat.


----------



## Mark (3. September 2003)

Hi!

Dein "Bild-Beispiel" riecht stark nach einem fahlerhaften row- oder colspan  
In solchen Fällen immer der Tipp: die Border der Tables alle auf eins. So sieht man welches td wohin gerutscht ist.
In Deinem Fall scheint der mittlere Bereich ein ROWSPAN=2 zu brauchen...


----------



## Pudig (3. September 2003)

Hat sich leider nichts geändert  . Das komische ist ja, dass sich das rechte menü an die 2te Tabelle meiner Seite hängt.


----------



## Mark (3. September 2003)

Hi!

Ähm, das rowspan war nur ein Tipp, nicht die Lösung, gelle?  

Schalte das äußere Table, also das mit den drei cols: links-mitte-rechts auf Border=1. So weit ich mich erinnere, sind dann ja jeweils links und rechts jeweils komplette eigene Tables drin. Nun muß also in der Mitte etwas schief gelaufen sein: EIN einziges Table sollte da drin sein, brauchst Du zwei übereinander, stopfe diese zwei in das Eine in der mitte:

```
<GROSSES TABLE>
<LINKE COL>
 <LINKES TABLE>
 ...
 </LINKES TABLE>
</LINKE COL>
<MITTE COL>
 <MITTE TABLE>
  <MITTE TR TD>
   <MITTE OBEN TABLE>
   ...
   </MITTE OBEN TABLE>
  <MITTE /TD /TR>
  <MITTE TR TD>
   <MITTE UNTEN TABLE>
   ...
   <MITTE UNTEN TABLE>
  <MITTE /TD /TR>
 </MITTE TABLE>
</MITTE COL>
<RECHTE COL>
 <RECHTE TABLE>
 ...
 </RECHTE TABLE>
</RECHTE COL>
```

Sieht blöd aus, ich weiß  Wenn's nicht hilft, her mit dem Code


----------



## Pudig (3. September 2003)

Blöd sieht es nicht aus, nur leider versteh ich das nicht so  . Ich hab dir nochmal die gezippte HTML-Datei hochgeladen. Ich denke mal, du wirst schlauer als ich draus.


----------



## Mark (3. September 2003)

Hi!

Gut, das ist ja die "geschickte Version". Die passt so.
Der Fehler muß im vom PHP zurückgelieferten *inhalt.php* stecken.
Und dazu ist wichtig, daß Du den Table verstehst.
Du hast fünf Spalten:
AbstandhalterL, MenüL, Mitte, MenüR, AbstandhalterR
Damit nun die Inhalte der einzelnen Spalten unterschiedliche Zeilen haben können, sollten in MenüL, Mitte, MenüR jeweils ein eigenes Table stecken.
Links und rechts ist das der Fall. Die Mitte besteht derzeit nur aus einem TD!
Dein Script *inhalt.php* muß also EIN komplettes Table zurückliefern.
Unabhängig, von dessen Inhalt -> in diesem einen Table kannst Du ja wiederum mehrere Tables vereinen (das versuchte ich oben auszudrücken).
Also: schaue Dir den Quelltext vom *inhalt.php* an.
Bzw. schicke mir den "Quelltext" Deiner Site, damit ich dir Rückgabe von  *inhalt.php* ebenfalls sehe...


----------



## Pudig (3. September 2003)

in der inhalt.php habe ich eigentlich nur verweise stehen. Aber mit dieser Datei hatte ich irgendwie schon öfters Probleme.

*EDIT:* 

Dann wirst du auch wohl den inhalt, der Seite haben wollen, bei der das Problem existiert, oder?

*NOCHMAL EDIT:* 

Kommando zurück  ! Ich hab den Fehler gefunden. Ich Idiot hatte vergessen, die 2. Tabelle abzuschließen *sich selbst schlag*  .... aber die inhalt.php macht mir weiterhin Probleme.


----------

